# shoot the zombies.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.fungames.dk/flashgames/shootinggames/midnightshot/index.php
flash game for shintz and gingles.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Made it to stage 3 LOL


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

LOL made it to stage 4, couldnt reload fast enough! :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Made it to stage 9...89 hits


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Stage 10...103!


----------



## six_feetdown (Jul 14, 2006)

Stage 11...114


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Is there any way to reload faster? What can you do?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Da Weiner said:


> Is there any way to reload faster? What can you do?


 beats me????


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

you can press shift to change to shot gun. it is a waste of time though.


----------



## six_feetdown (Jul 14, 2006)

tell me about it got to 11 and used the shotgun once and for the loading i just kept clicking the mouse lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Prob for me is that my moniter is darker than usual. need a new one. when I get to the purple screen it's too dark to see anything. :-(


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Round 11 - 114 zombie kills


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

stage 11-119 :-D


----------



## six_feetdown (Jul 14, 2006)

well done sickie


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

STAGE 7 with 72 not too bad for a first timer. Cool game!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

lol...You're not going to believe it Round 11 - 120 Deadies.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

13...149! Took me long enough and a new monitor! lol


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I've been playing this game for about 6 months now...I love it 
There's an on-going competition between me and my teenage son as to who the best zombie killer is. So far, I'm in the lead with this score...










I play it on a full size screen here: http://artscool.cfa.cmu.edu/~lee/deanimator.html


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

Fun


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

stage 8 here


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Blackwidow, I made it to that same stage today. Stage 22, but I only had 347 kills when I got my head snatched off.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Never saw that before. That is way fun.. After second game I got to Stage 13, 148 kills...


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Made it to stage 23 today with 384 kills. At this stage I would have needed an Uzi to keep up!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I love shootin crap!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have to be doing something wrong....I'm lucky to kill 1 or 2 before I die. Whats the secret?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Put your pointer where you want to shoot.(Like zommbies head)and shoot.When you find the shotgun use shift to switch guns.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Just ran across this thread again and tried the game. The best way to kill 'em is to shoot them before they climb all the way out of the ground. It only takes one shot for a kill. After they stand up, it can take a lot more shots. Shoot the skinny zombies in the lower legs to knock them down, then shoot them before they stand up again. One of the skinny zombies can still walk after his head gets shot off, but it takes just one more shot to finish him after that. I got to level 29, 540 dead "dead" guys. This link works better than the first one, gameplay is faster:

http://artscool.cfa.cmu.edu/~lee/deanimator.html


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

only level 6  but I love online zombie games!


----------



## De Caye (Mar 15, 2008)

I was wondering why all my family kept disappearing!!
The poor li'l Zombies!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I forgot about this game. I made it to level 13 with 150 dead zombies before I met my untimely demise. That shotgun just takes to long to reload. :zombie: Otaku how did you do it?*


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Get them before they stand up, especially the big ones when you get to stage 13. The skinny guys can also take a lot of shots if you don't knock them down first. If you clear a stage using the shotgun, wait until he reloads it before clicking to the next stage. And if you think you'll clear a stage with the shotgun before its empty, go ahead and blast away so you can get a reload before the stage ends. You always get a full pistol when a stage starts, but the shotgun won't reload automatically. One other tip - if you have at least 4 guys on their feet in the higher stages, its time to use the shotgun.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Thanks Otaku. Reloading the shotgun before moving to the next stage helps; I wasn't doing that.* :zombie:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I played this a few days ago buti forgot what level I got to..it's fun..I got killdid


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Got to stage 10........score 100


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Made it to stage 7 on my first try.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

lets try this again, so fun


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Damn I can't play this game on my work computer. Gonna have to try it later. Thanks for the link.


----------

